# hiding spot for a 2nd cell phone?



## 112on (Mar 14, 2017)

Where would a cheating spouse hide a burner cell?


----------



## 112on (Mar 14, 2017)

I have no reason for a secret cell phone. I guess the ? is where would you hide a 2nd/secret cell from your spouse? Like clearly in your nightstand by the bed is out, and likely not in the bedroom at all.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Most likely in their car in their trunk somewhere where it’s hidden good but quick to get it.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyways would you like to share a little bit more about your story.?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You can buy an emf detector or download an app that will find any device that’s emitting a signal but if the cell phone is turned off this won’t work.Look in his old shoes or in pockets of clothes.


----------



## 112on (Mar 14, 2017)

For more background; today is 1 year past D-Day for me and I’m still in limbo, partly b/c of lack of trust. Affair ended in April but H still works with AP so to me that means it’s easy to rekindle at any point. He found the VAR I used to confirm my suspicions in March and knows I got into 3 of his email accounts, so if he’s still being unfaithful then it would have to be a more “underground” method aside from his personal cell. Basically, I’m vulnerable and afraid to put myself out there unless I’m sure he’s clean so to speak, but sho can ever know that 100%...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

112on said:


> ....... Basically, I’m vulnerable and afraid to put myself out there unless I’m sure he’s clean so to speak, but sho can ever know that 100%...


Look; for there to be reconciliation HE NEEDS TO DO THINGS THAT BUILD YOUR TRUST IN HIM. It is not your job to be hyper vigilant. You are not his mother trying to make an unruly teenager behave. You are suppose to be his wife not mother. 

Post affair the two of you are committed to reconciliation or you are not? If not, you either need to look the other way or divorce him. You can't force him not to cheat......He has to be the one that forces himself not to cheat ever again.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> You can buy an emf detector or download an app that will find any device that’s emitting a signal but if the cell phone is turned off this won’t work.Look in his old shoes or in pockets of clothes.


Wait, so the EMF detector app you refer to allows a smartphone to find other devices that may be hidden? Today I learned...

My first thoughts were also shoes and the pockets of clothes that are hanging in the closets or in drawers. Second thought was in the car. Glove box, any little storage cubbies the vehicle might have, under the seat, under the dash, the trunk, in something in the trunk (first aid or winter weather kit) or even where the spare tire and tools are stored.

Back when my daughters were young I would occasionally ground them from cell phones. The sneaky snots once stole back the phones I confiscated and hid them in the drop ceiling in the basement.

I have hidden cell phone sized items behind books on our bookshelves.

A present was once hidden inside a lidded food storage set kept in the kitchen cupboard that is rarely used.

I had a small stash of in case of emergency cash hidden in a still in the box garbage disposal kept on a shelf in our storage area. 

My daughters bedroom shares a wall with the bathroom. There is a concealed access panel in the room in case the tub/shower plumbing needs repair. Yup, the girls found the panel and used to hide contraband there. I found their stash one day while they were at school and I had to make a repair.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Wait, so the EMF detector app you refer to allows a smartphone to find other devices that may be hidden? Today I learned...
> 
> My first thoughts were also shoes and the pockets of clothes that are hanging in the closets or in drawers. Second thought was in the car. Glove box, any little storage cubbies the vehicle might have, under the seat, under the dash, the trunk, in something in the trunk (first aid or winter weather kit) or even where the spare tire and tools are stored.
> 
> ...


The emf app doesn’t always work but a hand held emf device will.Another simpler way of finding a cell phone is by using a radio that is not tuned to any station and walking around the house with it,if it picks up a signal the “noise” will change.
There was an app called snoop snitch I think which also worked but it may be banned at this stage.I had an app for a while that would seek out any WiFi in the immediate area and piggyback on to someone else’s cellphone to steal it.It was discontinued because it would allow the user to access messages/voicemail and led to a few court cases in the UK.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Most likely place is his vehicle.

If they’re still working together, though, expect to have your heart broken all over again.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

At work is safest, and least likely to be found - unless you work from home!


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this the life you want to live? Constant doubt and anxiety, compelled to play detective in a never-ending and futile quest to prove that which is cannot be proven?

Be honest with yourself. Will you ever be able to trust this man again?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

If you can find a thread here where the affair partners continue to work together and reconcilliation works out, let me know. I have never heard of it.

Your biggest problem is the doubt you have. If they work together they don’t need secret phones. Work affairs are so hard to catch you are lucky you found out. Experts claim studies show 80% of affairs are never found out. Work place affairs would be even worse.

Are they coworkers or is one the boss of the other? What is their company’s policy regarding affairs ?

Kids?


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Chaparral said:


> If you can find a thread here where the affair partners continue to work together and reconcilliation works out, let me know. I have never heard of it.
> 
> Your biggest problem is the doubt you have. If they work together they don’t need secret phones. Work affairs are so hard to catch you are lucky you found out. Experts claim studies show 80% of affairs are never found out. Work place affairs would be even worse.
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering. If they work together, why do they need secret phones? They can continue with the fake emails or whatever worked last time.


----------



## 112on (Mar 14, 2017)

No, I do not want to live in a state of constant doubt but right now that’s where I am. He gave me his email PW long ago and after an awkward convo with him I checked it for the first time in years...and there it was: photos of them together, emails, a secret joint email account, hotel receipt.

I’d say secret phones b/c I heard her whining on a VAR from March that she can never call him b/c of me so she sounds needy.

She’s married with 2 young kids, as are we. Her husband found out 2 months after I did; the cat was completely out of the bag to some friends & both of our immediate family members by 1.5 months after D-Day, which was a year ago today!

They work on the same floor and could possibly have to interact online from what I understand; neither is a boss; both are contracted to the agency they work for but not thru the same company. No cell phones are allowed in their building. They both told me affairs would not matter; both have security clearances and I’ve read mixed opinions on clearances and affairs.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'd hide it at work in a location where non-work people don't have access. But I'd never use a burner cell for this, I'd use a non-traceable email account. Can then use private browsing from my main phone - leaving no tracks unless you have a tracking app on the phone. 

Sure, you can get EMS scanners. Put key-loggers on the computers that you know about. Spy around his work. 

But you might still never catch him. This is no way to live.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

112on said:


> Where would a cheating spouse hide a burner cell?


*Usually on them, in "silent mode!"

But that can be quite dangerous because nothing is totally untraceable!*


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> You can buy an emf detector or download an app that will find any device that’s emitting a signal but if the cell phone is turned off this won’t work.Look in his old shoes or in pockets of clothes.


depending on the technology, an EMF detector could be completely useless even if the cell phone is on. for instance, if its a GSM phone and the network is putting out a t3212 value of ten(which is common), it will only transmit a signal for a split second every hour while it is in idle mode...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Usually on them, in "silent mode!"
> 
> But that can be quite dangerous because nothing is totally untraceable!*


There are other ways of hiding a phone in open view.Have you ever heard of a dual or even a triple sim phone.In fact I believe there is now a quad sim phone for the truly paranoid amongst us.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> depending on the technology, an EMF detector could be completely useless even if the cell phone is on. for instance, if its a GSM phone and the network is putting out a t3212 value of ten(which is common), it will only transmit a signal for a split second every hour while it is in idle mode...


I have literally in the last hour downloaded a free app and then I got my girlfriend to hide her phone in the bedroom.I found it within twenty seconds.(The phone that is,not the bedroom)


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I have literally in the last hour downloaded a free app and then I got my girlfriend to hide her phone in the bedroom.I found it within twenty seconds.(The phone that is,not the bedroom)


which app? and im assuming your girlfriend has a 4g lte phone. they constantly exchange data with the network...


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> The emf app doesn’t always work but a hand held emf device will.Another simpler way of finding a cell phone is by using a radio that is not tuned to any station and walking around the house with it,if it picks up a signal the “noise” will change.
> There was an app called snoop snitch I think which also worked but it may be banned at this stage.I had an app for a while that would seek out any WiFi in the immediate area and piggyback on to someone else’s cellphone to steal it.It was discontinued because it would allow the user to access messages/voicemail and led to a few court cases in the UK.


cheap baby monitors work well for the radio method.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> which app? and im assuming your girlfriend has a 4g lte phone. they constantly exchange data with the network...


Sorry I didn’t get back to you but the “free app”was worth what I paid for it,it stopped working a few minutes ago....
My gf has an iPhone and the app found it easily,then it started showing nothing but ads.
There are hundreds of different types available though and a hand held scanner isn’t too expensive anyway but if you need one of them to save your marriage maybe the price is too high.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> Sorry I didn’t get back to you but the “free app”was worth what I paid for it,it stopped working a few minutes ago....
> My gf has an iPhone and the app found it easily,then it started showing nothing but ads.
> There are hundreds of different types available though and a hand held scanner isn’t too expensive anyway but if you need one of them to save your marriage maybe the price is too high.


... ok...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have had some success with private investigators. I have been quite surprised at the results, in one case, the PI was able to gain access to the WW's office, and place a listening device in, or near her desk phone. In another they managed to somehow get one in the WH's briefcase. Both resulted in fruitful and substantive discussions vis a vis proof, truth and consequences. In both cases, the devices were left, and culling messages was left to the BS's. (One of my female clients replayed her husband's feverish calls to his AP, he was frantic that she had talked, too bad the obvious did not occur to him.)


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Apps can be downloaded then uninstalled then downloaded again. Takes a minute or two. Word with Friends and all kinds of apps have messaging features. I don't see much need of a burner phone. I think there are cheater apps that have icons like calculator or flashlight. 

If I wanted a burner, I'd put it close to where I would use it. I wouldn't want to carry it back and forth. 

My observation, saying nighty-night I lub you sweetie pie soul mate is very important for needy other women. If I had to placate an OW to keep the sex flowing I'd try to contact her in the bathroom, doors locked. Or I'd do something out late, maybe set up a workout place in a spare room or at a gym, put the burner taped real tight in the car to say goodnight let's have sex in the car during lunch tomorrow.

Definitely I don't want it on my person when my spouse is near me. Toxic friends might be a good way to go, too. 

Cheaters are very imaginative. It would be helpful to ask a cheater. Did you try searching online where to hide a burner?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Taxman said:


> I have had some success with private investigators. I have been quite surprised at the results, in one case, the PI was able to gain access to the WW's office, and place a listening device in, or near her desk phone. In another they managed to somehow get one in the WH's briefcase. Both resulted in fruitful and substantive discussions vis a vis proof, truth and consequences. In both cases, the devices were left, and culling messages was left to the BS's. (One of my female clients replayed her husband's feverish calls to his AP, he was frantic that she had talked, too bad the obvious did not occur to him.)


this would be a much easier route than trying to find a hidden cell phone. while it is possible to DF a hidden cell phone without all that fancy spy gear that law enforcement and government agencies use, its a very tedious process. 

now, hidden VARs, on the other hand, are pretty simple. a quick google search will reveal all kinds of devices. watches, pens, key chains, usb sticks, you name it and its out there for anyone to buy.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Obviously, there are endless places to conceal a burner. Usually those are found by accident and not by looking though. And someone who's been caught once tends to be more cautious than before although over time they often get careless. That's how I caught my ex-husband the second -- and final -- time.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

As'laDain said:


> this would be a much easier route than trying to find a hidden cell phone. while it is possible to DF a hidden cell phone without all that fancy spy gear that law enforcement and government agencies use, its a very tedious process.
> 
> now, hidden VARs, on the other hand, are pretty simple. a quick google search will reveal all kinds of devices. watches, pens, key chains, usb sticks, you name it and its out there for anyone to buy.


I should have read the details on the app.Its free to use once and then you have to pay each time.
I should have known.....


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I should have read the details on the app.Its free to use once and then you have to pay each time.
> I should have known.....


the only apps i know of that are capable of DFing the uplink aren't on any app store, so i am quite curious as to what app you are talking about.

the downlink is easy, apps everywhere for that, but nobody cares if you find the cell phone tower. people DO care if you are looking for their personal phone.


----------

